# santa cruz snowboards?



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

hi i'm new to this forum, and pretty new to snowboarding still. i'd say my skill level is toeing intermediate.. i'm looking to buy a new board, i got one for 80 bucks last season to learn on and it's pretty beat up now.

i'm looking at a particular board by santa cruz, but cannot find any reviews for the company in general.. unless it's for skateboards. does anybody know what the quality is like for these boards? i just want a board that will last me a few seasons. i don't want to just look at the price and go, "oh wow! what a great deal, i have to get it!" which is 475 retail, but i can get it for 150.. so... any opinions?

these are the specs:
ComPly Sidewalls
StrucTurn FR Base
Agilight FR Corev
Biax Superlight Fibers
2000 Sintered Base
Effective Edge (cm) - 119.35
Nose/Tail (cm) - 28.46
Waist (cm) - 24.00
Sidecut (m) - 7.5
and it's all mountain, which is what i want. for now haha

any input would be appreciated 

also, i'm about 5'9" boot size 9, about 150.. is 154 a good size board for me? i've checked multiple online calculators and they say that... but santa cruz snowboards does not have a sizing chart for their boards. the board i have now is 154


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

if you live in cali i would check out arbor, they are a much larger comany and make some really solid boards


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

RightCoastShred said:


> if you live in cali i would check out arbor, they are a much larger comany and make some really solid boards


Just curious what company size has to do with quality? Venture and Never Summer are small companies with great quality that I would pit against any "big company" board.
Santa Cruz has been around forever. Surely someone on here will chime in with some info for you that has either looked at one up close or ridden one. 

I found reviews on a couple of their boards by googling...make the internet your friend.

Personally, I wouldn't be concerned about the size of the company.

Andy


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Krug said:


> Just curious what company size has to do with quality? Venture and Never Summer are small companies with great quality that I would pit against any "big company" board.
> Santa Cruz has been around forever. Surely someone on here will chime in with some info for you that has either looked at one up close or ridden one.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be concerned about the size of the company.
> ...


size=more money which can be put into board design, materials, construction, etc


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

RightCoastShred said:


> size=more money which can be put into board design, materials, construction, etc


Sorry bro, I see the point your are trying to make, but I'm still not buying it...again NS and Venture...both small co's rider owned and high quality. But, I'm not going to highjack his thread to debate this. Seems like there are quite a few boards deeply discounted right now though and if the OP does some research, he will easily be able to find a good board for $150 with good reviews.
I bought a lightly used NS F1 for not much more than that. 

Andy


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Once upon a time (early 90s) SC made quality and inovative boards. Now they're just a name like Sims, Lamar and Morrow; a sad shell of their former selves. I'd buy used before I buy one of these.


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

What about Signal?

Someone should answer his question.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

chandler said:


> What about Signal?
> 
> Someone should answer his question.


I have a signal park rocker. Though not all mountain, I was impressed with the quality. I bought it for cheap back when Sierra Snowboards would blow out all of their gear, hell in fact, it's a 158 in VG shape that I would sell with the flow AMP 5s on it. 

Andy


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

At 150lbs you're looking for a board between 152 and 158 depending on what you want it to do. Shorter tends to be lighter, more narrow and easier to spin/turn with, longer tends to be faster , wider and more stable (other variables apply). Biax glass tends to be softer/more flex so if you're looking for a all mt instead of park ride go longer, or expand your board/model selection.

+1 on Signal, they're nothing fancy, but they deliver a well made high quality product at a good price. Bonus they use a sintered base on every board (iirc). I'm using a park flat with flux rk30s for the park and small mts.


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

bseracka said:


> At 150lbs you're looking for a board between 152 and 158 depending on what you want it to do. Shorter tends to be lighter, more narrow and easier to spin/turn with, longer tends to be faster , wider and more stable (other variables apply). Biax glass tends to be softer/more flex so if you're looking for a all mt instead of park ride go longer, or expand your board/model selection.


thank you! i'm actually looking at the rome jett board now.. haha it's encouraging that i don't have to scour through pages and pages of a google search of it to actually find reviews. and i'm about 150, but starting to train to do a volkslauf next month, various other races, and probably tough mudder in february.. so i'm anticipating losing up to at least 10 pounds, probably by the time snowboarding season starts. so my thinking is 154 is a good range for me regardless? i dunno, the rome website doesn't have a sizing chart so i'm still unsure.. i generally stick to stick to the mountain, but i want to start heading to the park more. conquer that fear and shit.

any feedback is welcome


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

MccBeth said:


> hi i'm new to this forum, and pretty new to snowboarding still. i'd say my skill level is toeing intermediate.. i'm looking to buy a new board, i got one for 80 bucks last season to learn on and it's pretty beat up now.
> 
> i'm looking at a particular board by santa cruz, but cannot find any reviews for the company in general.. unless it's for skateboards. does anybody know what the quality is like for these boards? i just want a board that will last me a few seasons. i don't want to just look at the price and go, "oh wow! what a great deal, i have to get it!" which is 475 retail, but i can get it for 150.. so... any opinions?
> 
> ...


I had one once. All Star I think it was? Bought around '02-'03 when I started riding. It was an entry level price point board and it rode like one. soft & flexible, not much spring. This was a cambered board back then so I don't know what their rocker would be like.

As for the quality, I never had any problems. Board held up well, though I only had it about 2 season & it got stolen.


----------

